# lost yellow kayak hatch cover on Bailey



## scbrandebura (May 10, 2010)

I lost a yellow hatch cover to my kayak. It's a large piece of plastic that fits over a storage compartment in my boat. I think i lost it at supermax. I'm sure I could come up with a nice reward for its return. 

Steve


----------

